# Untied rope halter, help?



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

And the pictures are upside down.., URGH


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

This wikipedia page has a few pics on how to tie it: Fiador knot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't know if you'll be able to work it out from there, try lying it flat and seeing all the strings. Theoretically, you should be able to loop it back together. In practice though, I'd probably just buy a new halter. I've tied the knots before, but its harder without the ends. 

Google "Fiador knot" and there is lots of diagrams on the net.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Just found this - scroll down and it should help you fix your knot: P.A. Farms - How to Tie a Rope Halter - Troubleshooting


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I actually untied all of the knots on it, and am starting from scratch.. I tied it back once but the knots were slightly off, so it didn't fit together right at the end. I'm trying again soon lol


----------

